

The ARM Story: Earthquake Looming? - signa11
http://realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=115697&threadid=115697&roomid=2

======
jws
A huge thread. You might just pick through the Linus Torvalds responses and
find:

• ARMs are slower than Atoms, benchmarks that show them close are suspect if
they stay in L1 cache.

• ARM architecture fragmentation is an issue

• He considers the ATA TRIM instruction to be worse than useless. (I missed
the segue there.)

• He thinks ____* is an idiot. (name redacted)

